# Supported WiFi Chipsets for FreeBSD



## freq (Sep 7, 2019)

I've search around, but have not found the list of supported wifi chips. Please assist. Much appreciated.


----------



## bookwormep (Sep 7, 2019)

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.0R/hardware.html

Scroll down to section 3.4. (Assuming you are using FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE).


----------



## freq (Sep 8, 2019)

bookwormep That section helped me boatloads - Thank You. I now have usb realtek working. One issue: the usb power times out after some random intervals. I am looking for a section in the manual to address that.


----------



## bookwormep (Sep 8, 2019)

That's great, glad it helped. I think you might start another thread, maybe: 'USB times out, random interval'
for Mobile Computing or Networking.

On a side note, I had a USB dongle that gave my laptop wireless network connection, a long time ago. The funny thing that made it work I discovered by accident was to unplug the USB, then re-plug-in to
make it work. (Possibly a binary switch that worked on only one of the plug-in modes.)


----------



## freq (Sep 8, 2019)

That is exactly what I have been doing to make it work. It just become tedious, as you well know  I will start that new thread! Thanks.


----------

